# Mini herf in Columbus on Friday night



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Alright everyone,

Jeremy (JPH) and myself are going to be at Fado (Easton Town Centre) on Friday night late, 11:00 p.m. to enjoy a drink and a smoke. Our significant others will be there as well. If anyone else want to join the party, we'd be more than happy to have you join us.

Shoot either one of us a PM if you're interested.

-John


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

It's been a while since I've been to that Fado. Unfortunately, I will be at the Italian festival here in dayton Friday. 

Have a good time. Perhaps we can get some of the So. Ohio lads up to C-bus for a herf. Hell, it's only an hour away. 

D


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Well We had a great time...Me ,Liz, John and is wonderful wife Tricia enjoyed a few appetizers along with bunches of drinks and a shot from John, toasted to my recently acquired assistantship....We also smoked some tasty cigars that night. We each smoked a Cohiba for our first smoke than he smoked a HDM and I lit up a Monticristo....all great smokes..

So after our fist smoke, were sitting there chatting it up and he says you want another in such a way I knew he had something..But I was not prepared for this...He pulled out of his pocket a package, sort of odd shaped all wrapped in black tape...Liz remarks without thinking "that looks like a bomb"....John (steelheaderdu) responds "exactly".....So John not only didn't let me split the appetizers cost with him he buys us all a shot and bombs me on top of it... LITTLE RG HELP HERE ...PLEASE

Some pics (sorry they were taken from a cell phone)



















A couple H. Upmanns, monticristo, HDM, RYJ, El Rey Del Mundo... Your too kind!....Very appreciated.

The picture we took of me holding the bomb is so dark...cant see nothing..

Liz and I would like to thank you two for a great night...Hope to do it again soon. Glad to meet your wife, we really like her.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

The pleasure was all ours. We look forward to many more nights like last night! Have a safe trip back to Cleveland tomorrow and enjoy those smokes. Later buddy.

John


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice when people from the board can get together and have fun.

Nice selection you gus smoked there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sounds likes good friends in the making


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Detroit,

Wish I had better news about next weekend, but it looks like we're not going to be able to make it. Definitely another time, though. I really appreciate the invite.

John


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice job John! Bumpin' that RG. Let me know the next time you herf down there. I love Easton Town Square!
-Bob


----------

